# Flex PE 14-2-150 VS Lotus Esprit S4s



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all ,

I have had the pleasure to finally get my hands on one of these Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher .

It finally arrived two days ago after months of waiting and I was really excited to test this baby out .

It was worth the wait :thumb:

What better way to test the Flex PE 14-2-150 than on a Lotus Esprit S4s in Norfolk Yellow !*We all know what an excellent job David from Dsms did in his Video Review I would like to add to that as I have had the polisher with me for two + days so I had a chance to put it through it's passes !*

The Ergonomics is something that will impress you when you are polishing a car and after having used my Festool Rap 180 since 1998 it was time for something lighter and more modern without removing the power or torque of it's bigger brothers . This small rotary will impress you with it's features :

Product description

The new POLISHFLEX PE 14-2 150. The gentle powerhouse for the professional treatment of painted surfaces.

The new POLISHFLEX PE 14-2 150 was developed by professionals for professionals. It is perfectly tuned to the user's requirements. The optimum speed range of 400-2100rpm and the high torque are ideal for treating a variety of surfaces. The ergonomic design and low weight make it possible to reach even difficult places with ease. The maximum polishing pad diameter is 200 mm, making it possible to treat horizontal and vertical surfaces quickly and comfortably.

The PE 14-2 150 has a high-performance 1400-watt motor with a powerful ventilator for optimum air flow. The speed can be continuously adjusted from 400 to 2,100rpm. The accelerator switch with lock on for continuous operation allows a slow and gentle start (starting speed at Level 1 400rpm). The gearing of the POLISHFLEX is an innovative combination of planetary and angular gears. The planetary gear transmits a very high torque despite its compact design. The noise is also significantly reduced. The grip cover is ergonomically shaped with SoftGrip. The tool can be controlled with precision and to optimum effect and is always comfortable yet secure to hold. The spindle lock is ideally positioned to prevent operating error and does not interfere with the grip area. The tool has a low-profile gear head to keep the distance from the surface as small as possible. The tool can therefore be operated safely in any position. The optimized air ducting ensures optimum cooling of the gears and diverts the exhaust air so as not to disturb the user, it also reduces heating of the tool housing.

The PE 14-2 150 is supplied with a 4 m PUR H05-BQF cable, which is extremely wear-resistant, flexible and highly resistant against cuts and abrasions.
Product specifications

Backing plate Ø max. 150 mm
Polishing pad Ø 200 mm
No-load speed 400-2,100/min
Rated power input 1,400 watts
Power output 880 watts
Tool fixture M 14
Dimensions (L x H) 402 x 117 mm
Weight 2.1 kg

Standard equipment PE 14-2 150
1 handle, 4 m PUR H05-BQF cable

So here are some pics of the Flex VS Lotus !

Please enjoy !

Nice snow foam










Paint defects galore corrected with Flex PE 14-2-150 and Flex XC 3401 VRG DA !

This is how most of the car looked like before paint work correction !



















Paint correction with my New Flex PE 14-2-150 in action :buffer:










Flex PE 14-2-150 ( specs are slightly wrong :speechles)

600 ( should be 400rpm ) I have emailed Flex in Germany to sort this out ! Perhaps the label is wrong :doublesho
































































Roof before










Roof After










Front nose before










Gratuity down pour ! Yes we are in summer 










Paint correction in progress with Flex PE 14-2-150 !










Here's another shot during the rear Spoiler being polished










Before Flex PE 14-2-150










And after



















Before










After










50/50




























Before










After










Before



















After










Left all my tools at my detailing work shop, tomorrow is another day ! And that's already three days on this car !










To be continued .............................


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Job so far and beyond .

I really thinking not to buy another makita but a flex , please continue to feedback more about the machine.
Comparing the noise ( or pitch ) to makita what´s your opinion??

Regards 

Rui


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Rui,

My honest opinion on the Flex PE 14-2-150 is that this machine will do what it's bigger brother will do without the weight of all lager Rotary Polishers and that is bonus especially if you are using it all day long to polish the sides of a car which with a heavy Rotary like the Makita or Festool can be a bit to much after a while .

If I compare the Makita , Festool , Metabo they all display a very high pitch noise , the Makita being the quietest of the three , second Festool , and third Metabo and of course if you compare the Flex 14-2-150 against the Festool Shinex these two machines sound very similar except the Flex having more lower end torque and IMHO better ergonomics, it's smaller it has a shorter handle compared to the Festool Shinex which looks bigger !

The Makita and Flex sound similar although the Makita is a tad quieter . Flex has finally made a machine that won't burn your hands when holding it as they have worked a lot on the cooling system and that again is a bonus in summer plus the clever electronics will gauge any uneven temperature raises so you are covered on both ends !

I will use my Festool Rap 180 for the Bonnet and Boot or all the flat surfaces and my Flex 14-2-150 for the sides of the car .

It won't replace your Makita , Festool or any large Rotary but it will complement it :thumb:


Would i buy one the answer is yes without hesitation !

Expensive, yes, it is especially in Australia $ 740.00 AUD you get what you pay for !


Regards

Mario


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice review Mario, I will surely get this instead of Makita but still confused with the shinex rap 150. Haven't made up my mind between those two. But your review will surely affect my decision at the end


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yet another great job!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Good to see more positive reviews Mario. 

Do you feel that only going to 2100 might be a little limiting on certain jobs?


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

good job:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Rui,
> 
> My honest opinion on the Flex PE 14-2-150 is that this machine will do what it's bigger brother will do without the weight of all lager Rotary Polishers and that is bonus especially if you are using it all day long to polish the sides of a car which with a heavy Rotary like the Makita or Festool can be a bit to much after a while .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input , i think im going to buy the flex..for xmas


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks for the input , i think im going to buy the flex..for xmas


Wise choice Rui :thumb:
You probably want to buy more than one once you try it 

Regards , Mario


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Aweomse work Mario, 

I would love to work out there... Even with your downpours


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> Very nice review Mario, I will surely get this instead of Makita but still confused with the shinex rap 150. Haven't made up my mind between those two. But your review will surely affect my decision at the end


Thanks David ,

The choice is simple Flex 14-2-150 !
IMHO it's a better and more torquer machine than the Festool Shinex which is slightly lager due to the longer handle . The ergonomics are much better on the Flex !

Better cooling system buy one you won't be disappointed :thumb::buffer:

Regards , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Yet another great job!


Thanks JBirchy;:thumb:

Challenging but rewarding :thumb:

Regards , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JPC said:


> Good to see more positive reviews Mario.
> 
> Do you feel that only going to 2100 might be a little limiting on certain jobs?


Thanks John,

It might, but I still have my Festool Rap 180 to cover for those very difficult jobs :buffer:

Very valid point :thumb:

Regards ,Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

freshprince said:


> Aweomse work Mario,
> 
> I would love to work out there... Even with your downpours


Thanks freshprince,

Yes, we are in summer now and after 11 years of drought we are finally getting some decent rain !

Regards, Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments :thumb:

Regards, Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Wise choice Rui :thumb:
> You probably want to buy more than one once you try it
> 
> Regards , Mario


lol , im not rich Mario 

But the true is i have 2 makitas , one burned Metabo ( what a crappy machine ) and i need a 3rd one for the smaller pads.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> lol , im not rich Mario
> 
> But the true is i have 2 makitas , one burned Metabo ( what a crappy machine ) and i need a 3rd one for the smaller pads.


Rui,

That was just advice mate i hope you didn't take offense !

Regards, Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Rui,
> 
> That was just advice mate i hope you didn't take offense !
> 
> Regards, Mario


never , nunca na vida ( i know you understand , it´s like italiano  ) :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice work


Thanks Mat :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> never , nunca na vida ( i know you understand , it´s like italiano  ) :thumb:


Thanks Buddy :thumb:


----------

